# Now you have to brace a goat like a lamb for show?



## emilyasb

I decided to show a goat because it was more difficult than a hog, but less than a lamb or cow. All you had to do (as far as I knew) was put a collar on the goat and keep it still. That seemed easy enough.

But then I was talking to my ag teacher, and apparently they changed the way you show boer goats, and now you have to brace them.

Is this true? Does anyone know? 
And if it is true, how is it done, what do you have to do, and how should I train my goat to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Your showing a meat goat right? They are pretty easy to show, yes you have to brace them, to show the muscles.


----------



## KW Farms

I've never heard of or seen anyone brace a boer in showing. 

You generally use a choke chain (same ones used for dogs) and walk the goat around the ring. But it's not required...you can use a regular collar, but a choke chain looks better and should work better. Then just stack them and hold the chain up at the throat while the judge looks them over.

I personally think goats are easier to show than hogs. You just need to get your goat leash broke and desensitize them all over their body so you can stack it and let the judge feel your goat without it jumping all around. It's not completely necessary, but your chances of placing better will increase since the judge can have a good look at them. Just work with stacking and walking...you don't have to be a pro. Once you start showing it gets really easy to get a feel for your goat and to get ahang of it.

Google boer shows for photos.


----------



## sweetgoats

I have NEVER heard of someone bracing a goat. Matter of fact we had some this year at our County fair (they showed Lambs also), and they were in the bottom of the class and the judge said it was for that reason.

Yes you want to set them up so it shows the muscle but NOT by bracing them. You have to learn how to set them up correct.


----------



## myfainters

yep... bracing is not allowed for most shows. You want your goat to have heavy muscling but that should be evident in a natural show stance.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

haha our fair must be like crazy or something cause thats what we had todo and I got champion....Guess maybe our place has different rules


----------



## Shelly

emilyasb the style of showing is different for each state and even the counties in each state. But most do brace market goats. The differences is that you don't have to keep the goat on a constant brace like you do with a lamb. You can just brace when the judge is feeling for muscle. It does matter what the judge wants and they will usually tell you at the start of the show if they want bracing or not. Teaching your goat to brace is a good idea because it also helps build muscle. Good luck Shelly


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

Yes you do have to brace a goat. As far as i had know you had always had to brace a goat. Shows how much i know...


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

Shelly said:


> emilyasb the style of showing is different for each state and even the counties in each state. But most do brace market goats. The differences is that you don't have to keep the goat on a constant brace like you do with a lamb. You can just brace when the judge is feeling for muscle. It does matter what the judge wants and they will usually tell you at the start of the show if they want bracing or not. Teaching your goat to brace is a good idea because it also helps build muscle. Good luck Shelly


 You don't have to brace them constantly. but if there is any chance in the judge can look down the line keep him braced. i don't brace my lambs constantly either at big shows so they don't get bored. I also brace them after i have been pooled. so if the judge i pulling first to last, or last to first there is always the possibility hat he could change his mind.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Ya, thats how it was for me, Brace but not all the time when the judg starts looking make sure your goat looks good and is braced. I kept mine braced most of the time, not because I had to but because I wanted too, I felt more comfortble but the judge loved seeing my goat and gave me the champion ribbon.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

lots of club wethers are braced now, just how it is unfortunately, In my opinion a judge should be able to distinguish muscle just by seeing the animal track and it should be evident without having the goat brace.


----------



## emilyasb

barrel/goatgirl said:


> Yes you do have to brace a goat. As far as i had know you had always had to brace a goat. Shows how much i know...


That's so cool that you have him trained so well! How'd you get to the point where he'll to it so quickly? I'm just having a hard time doing anything with Rusty.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

At first when he wouldn't brace i shoved him into a brick wall until he got the idea.sometimes it makes me feel bad but i didn't hurt him, and it got through to him. then i just worked with him for about 15 minutes a day and he would brace for about 10 of those minutes, and i walk him like we are in the ring the other five. most of it comes from we have a strong bond and he learned at an early age.


----------



## shannons a boer

I have seen both a natural show stance and people who brace their goats. BUT in any show where they braced their goat they were part at the bottom of the class if they did not stop after a warning. Feel free to keep their head up like you should be doing but I think a unbraced goat looks best!


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

shannons a boer said:


> I have seen both a natural show stance and people who brace their goats. BUT in any show where they braced their goat they were part at the bottom of the class if they did not stop after a warning. Feel free to keep their head up like you should be doing but I think a unbraced goat looks best!


I think it all depends on where you live. i know that here in texas all he shows i have ever been to they have braced goats, well set them up in a natural stance but when the judge gets close you set them up so he can feel the muscel. idk i have never shpwn out of state. but what i am getting out of his is, it all depends on where you live , if you brace or not.


----------

